# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Consumer law

## jimfish

As we're getting close to the end of our Kitchen Lounge reno we went into a large white goods/furniture store and purchased a new Oven.
Whilst there wife drags me over to show me a leather lounge suite she liked.Saleswomen gives us color sample and price written on back of business card.(great price)We get home and are happy that color is good,ring saleswomen to order lounge suite and after doing the name,address etc thing she says that she made a mistake on price and its actually 1 k dearer.
Where do i stand,do i have a right to force them to sell at quoted price or perhaps negotiate a price somewhere in the middle.
Keen to hear some opinions.
Cheers Jim

----------


## JB1

There wasn't any contract- so you can't bind them. 
It seems like an honest mistake and they told you before you placed a deposit. It's not like you are financially disadvantaged from the error.  
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## GeoffW1

Well, 
There certainly was a contract - a verbal contract. If you really want to push it you could follow it up, as there was a witness, your wife, and what is more, you have written evidence.  
However for that difference in price, I would say your chances of getting them to honour it are about zero without court action, and even then they could say it is unavailable, discontinued etc etc. 
Write it off to salesmanship 
Cheers

----------


## jimfish

Thanks for the reply guys.
Wife went in today to try to negotiate a better price but they were unwilling to drop price,we'll just wait till it comes on sale as this retailer has sales pretty often so i would never pay normal retail with them.

----------


## jimfish

Just an update , we purchased this lounge suite yesterday at the price originally quoted.
Was always going to be just a matter of time till they had a sale. Insert happy face here !

----------


## Renopa

Like it!........there's always more than one way to skin a cat!   :Biggrin:

----------

